#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν Διανομή του Βιβλίου "Αντισεισμικός Σχεδιασμός Κτιριακών Κατασκευών Ο.Σ  με τον EC8"

## 3DR_Software

Ενημερώνουμε τους συναδέλφους, πως η εταιρεία μας, με αφορμή τη συμπλήρωση των 20 ετών από τον καταστροφικό σεισμό της Αθήνας του 1999 , θα πραγματοποιήσει *Δωρεάν Διανομή Σε Έντυπη Μορφή* του Βιβλίου: 

*"Αντισεισμικός Σχεδιασμός Κτιριακών Κατασκευών Ο.Σ με τον EC8 (Τόμος Α & Β)"*

*στο 4ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Αντισεισμικής Μηχανικής (5-7 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019 / Helexpo)*

----------

Xάρης

----------

